# Great Setting Powder???



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm on the hunt for a good setting powder.  I was using Prescriptives' *magic Liquid Powder, but it seems to make my current foundation look a little ashy (and that could be because it's dried and is no longer a liquid powder but I digress).  I don't want or need anything super matte, like the MUFE Super Matte Loose Powder or Velvet Finish Compact Powder.  I wanted to look at Becca but with no counters in my area, I don't know what my shade is; I'm NW45 for reference.  Any suggestions?  Purtty Purtty Pleeeeaassee!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

I honestly still use BE Mineral Veil....I have never changed from it...Mainly because it works ... Every other one I have tried MUFE, MAC etc gave me the ashy look. I use BE Mineral Veil regular (the most)  and Tinted ...
I should try others...But this one works so...I'm just gonna keep using it...Plus it is not very costly at all in comparison. 

I would have sent you a sample with your package if I had known you were looking !


----------



## lavish_habits (Dec 13, 2008)

I hear MAC's Mineralize Skinfinishes are pretty good...I havent tried them yet tho, because I'm not sure how they'd hold up on my super duper oily skin.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm NW43 in SFF and NC45 in Studio Tech and a LOVE MAC Set Powder in Deep Peach. Also MSFN in medium/deep.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lavish_habits* 

 
_I hear MAC's Mineralize Skinfinishes are pretty good...I havent tried them yet tho, because I'm not sure how they'd hold up on my super duper oily skin._

 
Generally they are, but on me they cause little bumps, so I tend not to use mine as much.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I honestly still use BE Mineral Veil....I have never changed from it...Mainly because it works ... Every other one I have tried MUFE, MAC etc gave me the ashy look. I use BE Mineral Veil regular (the most)  and Tinted ...
I should try others...But this one works so...I'm just gonna keep using it...Plus it is not very costly at all in comparison. 

*I would have sent you a sample with your package if I had known you were looking !*_

 
Aww how sweet, and thanks for this rec.  Definitely checking it out.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_I'm NW43 in SFF and NC45 in Studio Tech and a LOVE MAC Set Powder in Deep Peach. Also MSFN in medium/deep._

 
I don't see this on the website - Was it LE or DC'd?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I don't see this on the website - Was it LE or DC'd?_

 
 It's a Pro product. MAC PRO | Set Powder


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried the MAC Select Sheer Loose or the Px All Skins Powders?


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 13, 2008)

i have select sheer loose that my mom gave me after I explained to her what NC and NW meant and she realized it's the wrong color lol. It's too light for me (NW35, I'm NC45) but it's really nice. It's super sheer, and I don't look overly powered -- just "set". And it doesn't make my foundation do wierd things. 

I'm actually wondering if I should order NC40 or NC45 because as light as my mom's poweder is, it's so transcluent that I can totally get away with it. 

I NEED A NEW POWDER TOO!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Which Mac Pro Loose Set for me??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_I'm NW43 in SFF and NC45 in Studio Tech and a LOVE MAC Set Powder in Deep Peach. Also MSFN in medium/deep._

 
Okay, so I was between peach and yellow and invisible. I kind of want Yellow because I've heard good things about the yellow setting powders of Ben Nye and Bobbi Brown. Plus, lately I've been noticing thatfoundation is perfect, but once I add my powder, it's not YELLOw enough (Blot Loose, MSFN, and Select Sheer Loose).. so I was hoping yellow would help enhance the tones I'm trying to bring out. Any thoughts?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 13, 2008)

Hmmmm not so sure about yellow. I've never used it. I do use the invisible sometime as well... but not yellow. I'm going to the Mall tomorrow so I'll see if the BB counter has any then try it out. You've piqued my curiosity.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

Not sure about the yellow...never tred that.... but the two I use ...One as a very sheer  pearl white color and the other is tinted which is a sheer brown shade

I also just use MAC blot powder in DARK too....I apply it all over with the 187 brush


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

I was going to suggest MAC's blot powder but it is matte, i use i with the 182 brush.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 15, 2008)

I love:

Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil
Laura Mercier Translucent Loose Setting Powder
Shu Uemura Matte Loose Face Powder and/or Face Powder Sheer


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have the Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC55 but it's too light for my complexion so I have the SF in NW50. I say try that or you can get the Select Sheer Pressed Powder.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 16, 2008)

I use the MAC's invisible set powder. Just buff it on with a kabuki. It is love. Id be interested in trying the coloured ones but I think if you arent sure invisible is the way to go.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ The invisible comes off Ashy looking on some darker skin tones....Invisible does not always mean truly invisible.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol..I am so confused with this post....ashy/non ashy...I am also in search for a good powder. I am NC40 ish..maybe closer to NC35 and am looking for a good powder. I have MSF Natural in medium plus...but would be interested in a loose powder...what would you guys suggest??


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ashy mean ...It gives your skin a light grayish white tint....like dry skin would look


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 16, 2008)

i use the MUFE HD setting powder with a kabuki and buff that in real good and afterwards a finsh off my look with Fix + and i dont end up with that ashy look


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 16, 2008)

just to be sure, are u referring specifically about the MAC invisible? Ha, screw it. I'm getting yellow! lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ Let me know how the yellow works...I have never tried it before...But the invisble is crap on me...In the MAC and MUFE.. I do have a golden tint so ...Yellow may be what I need to...The Mineral Veil works great and it is not as white looking as the MUFE or MAC


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 16, 2008)

Alrighty so I am def. looking at the Mineral Veil then.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 16, 2008)

Tish: How darka re you? Cause Im NC35 and my sisters an NC42 and we use Invisible almost everyday and have never had a problem with it looking ashy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am NC45....I have tried using it...Even had a MA  try it and say it does not work....Nor does the MUFE Powder


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Let me know how the yellow works...I have never tried it before...But the invisble is crap on me...In the MAC and MUFE.. I do have a golden tint so ...Yellow may be what I need to...The Mineral Veil works great and it is not as white looking as the MUFE or MAC_

 
I bought the yellow today. I tried Peach on one side and you know how NW has a weird tone on us? Well it did that. Yellow was juuuust fine. I really needed that golden tone (to steal your perfect words)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. We'll she how it holds up tomorrow!


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I honestly still use BE Mineral Veil....I have never changed from it...Mainly because it works ... Every other one I have tried MUFE, MAC etc gave me the ashy look. I use BE Mineral Veil regular (the most)  and Tinted ...
I should try others...But this one works so...I'm just gonna keep using it...Plus it is not very costly at all in comparison. _

 
This is what I use as well and I looove it. Makes my skin feel so soft and silky


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_I bought the yellow today. I tried Peach on one side and you know how NW has a weird tone on us? Well it did that. Yellow was juuuust fine. I really needed that golden tone (to steal your perfect words)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We'll she how it holds up tomorrow!_

 

So Great!! I think I want the Yellow!! Let us know how it holds up!!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 18, 2008)

Soft Yellow, oh how i love you! I'm not gonna lie, the *quality *isn't _ooh la la_ the way Mineral Veil is. But I'll have to say, it is exactly the *shade* I've been looking for. I wouldn't rush to buy it if you like you BE MV (i think mv is too light for me)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_Soft Yellow, oh how i love you! I'm not gonna lie, the *quality *isn't ooh la la the way Mineral Veil is. But I'll have to say, it is exactly the *shade* I've been looking for. I wouldn't rush to buy it if you like you BE MV (i think mv is too light for me)_

 

which MV were you using reg or tinted...and what is your shade...uggh now I want to try the yellow...How is the feel different

Just saw you are NC45 !! UGGHHH rants more


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 18, 2008)

A.: i'm using that little travel jar of the original untinted MV. 

When I used MV, i feel like how Barbara Walters looks on 20/20... like vaseline is smeared on the lense lol she looks all smooth and all her lines are softly blurred. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With the MAC yellow, it's just blah, regular no frills quality. It's not soft, or luxurious. If I wasn't about to leave for work, i'd google the incredients cuz MV _feels _expensive to me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_A.: i'm using that little travel jar of the original untinted MV. 

When I used MV, i feel like how Barbara Walters looks on 20/20... like vaseline is smeared on the lense lol she looks all smooth and all her lines are softly blurred. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With the MAC yellow, it's just blah, regular no frills quality. It's not soft, or luxurious. If I wasn't about to leave for work, i'd google the incredients cuz MV feels expensive to me._

 

MV feels so lush this is true, like silk sprinkles.... I love it...BTW Twinkle.....I sent you samples of the tinted and the Regular MV


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here you go.... 


Completely translucent 
Absorbs oil 
Minimizes pores and fine lines 
Prolongs wear of bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation, lip color, and even eye shadow 
Infuses your skin with softness and light, giving you a soft, airbrushed look 
Works on all skin types 
*Mineral Veil* gives a translucent finishing touch without the buildup or layering of pressed or loose powders that contain talc, waxes, dyes and binders. It morphs into your skin, infusing it with softness and light, giving the beautiful illusion you achieve with a soft-focus camera lens. 
*Tinted Mineral Veil* does all that, with just hint of a warm tone. Sheer and versatile enough for all skin tones. 

*bareMinerals Mineral Veil Ingredients:*
Corn Starch, Zinc Stearate,, Magnesium Stearate, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Mica
*May Also Contain: *Iron Oxides, Titanium Dioxide 
(Mineral Veil has been reformulated from the original recipe - the aluminum has been removed.) 

*Hydrating Mineral Veil Ingredients:*
Water (Aqua); Corn Starch Modified; Zea Mays (Corn) Starch; Oryza Sativa (Rice) Lipids; Silica Silylate; Populus Tremuloides Bark Extract; Lonicera Caprifolium (Honysuckle) Flower Extract; Lonicera Japonica (Honysuckle) Flower Extract. May Contain: Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891); Mica (CI 77019); Bismuth Oxychloride (CI 77163); Iron Oxides (CI 77491); Iron Oxides (CI 77492).


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow - You girls sure know how to get a girl excited about makeup


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Everyday Minerals has some good ones for uber cheap! Check it out. They are having a really good special right now where you get 17% off your purchase and you get free goodies with purchases over $17!


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I use the MAC's invisible set powder. Just buff it on with a kabuki. It is love. Id be interested in trying the coloured ones but I think if you arent sure invisible is the way to go._

 
hmm... is it a pro product?? how much did you get it for, miss_bailey??


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 19, 2008)

Aww Tish, you're so helpful! And Twinkle, I hope u enjoy your samples!


----------



## looovemac (Dec 22, 2008)

Try Mac Pro SET POWDER Invisible. I love it! It looks white but actually is invisible.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

^^^ We talked about that one previously...It is not Invisible on all WOC


----------



## lsperry (Dec 23, 2008)

I set my foundation w/MAC's sheer mystery powder in Dark Secret. Perfect finish, perfect color = perfect look and result. Bought several from last year's Stylistics collection (through a CCO CP from a fellow Specktra member and GBNF.)

Have tried BE tinted mineral veil and MAC's Dark blot powder. They did not work for me. 

I'm NW45, for reference.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I set my foundation w/MAC's sheer mystery powder in Dark Secret. Perfect finish, perfect color = perfect look and result. Bought several from last year's Stylistics collection (through a CCO CP from a fellow Specktra member and GBNF.)

Have tried BE tinted mineral veil and MAC's Dark blot powder. They did not work for me. 

I'm NW45, for reference._

 
I saw those at my CCO but I have never tried them...They come in a cute compact


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2008)

So I tried the Tinted MV sample that Tish sent me (thanks again!) and I don't know if it is love at first sight.  I have to keep playing around with it.  I do however like the Stila Hydrating Finishing Powder.  It gives a fresh look to the face and as far as I can tell it's not ashy either.  I think it's a keeper. I apply it with a light hand with my Stila powder brush, btw.  I am going to tinker with the BE MV a little more thought.  What type of brush to you all use to apply it? 

I still really want to try the Becca powders...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

^^ Never tried the Stila Powder I will have to try that one next as well 

The tinted is not my fav...I prefer the Plain Mineral Veil


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Never tried the Stila Powder I will have to try that one next as well 

*The tinted is not my fav...I prefer the Plain Mineral Veil*_

 
Really?  Why is that? 

Also for those of you with lighter complexions, the Too Faced Powder was nice too, but I feared it would be ashy.

The only thing about the Stila powder is that you don't get a ton of product.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Really? Why is that? 

Also for those of you with lighter complexions, the Too Faced Powder was nice too, but I feared it would be ashy.

The only thing about the Stila powder is that you don't get a ton of product._

 
I think only because I am just so in love with the plain that I never really give the Tinted a try...I also have Warmth in BE and I don't use it much either. It seems the White gives a more dewy look


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 28, 2008)

sshhh... but i still like my soft yellow from mac teheehee


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 2, 2009)

I recently picked up the Becca Fine Loose & Fine Pressed Powders.  They are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 3, 2009)

how much is the PRO invisible setting powder??


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_how much is the PRO invisible setting powder??_

 
 $24
...


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I also just use MAC blot powder in DARK too....I apply it all over with the 187 brush_

 
same here... and i have olive undertones


----------

